# A nudge in the right direction



## Michelle Miles (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi

Me and hubby are hoping to go to Sandown Racecourse for the Seminar this weekend to find out a little more about moving to Canada. Just wondering if there is a page on this forum though that could help me a general list of things to do for emigrating. ie when to apply for visas, when to get medical certificates etc?
Any nudge in the right direction would be much appreciated 

Many thanks

Chelles


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Over in the Australia section, there's a list of things to do for emmigrating there - and much of it applies no matter what your target country.

Still, it's tough to lay out a specific time line, as there are huge differences especially in things like how long it will take for a visa to get processed. It can depend on your nationality, your occupation, and just how backed up the given immigration service or government agency is when your application hits the..., er, desk.

Anyhow, check out that to-do list in the Australia section and then come on back with other questions or observations.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cottageguru (Mar 22, 2008)

You've probably got this link to CIC Canada now but if not just google it.

It seems a long time ago that we too went to the show at Sandown Park and toyed with the idea of emigrating. Now, with five years residency under our belts and as fully fledged Canadian citizens we could not imagine living anywhere else. Not a day goes by that we don't say that it was the best move we ever made. Come back with any questions.

Heather


----------



## novascotialife (Mar 27, 2008)

Michelle Miles said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and hubby are hoping to go to Sandown Racecourse for the Seminar this weekend to find out a little more about moving to Canada. Just wondering if there is a page on this forum though that could help me a general list of things to do for emigrating. ie when to apply for visas, when to get medical certificates etc?
> Any nudge in the right direction would be much appreciated
> ...


Which visas are you talking about?
Discover | Nova Scotia - Come to life
Work visa's? Do you have a job offer?
Or are you applying on the skilled worker federal route that can take up to 5 years and now (Febuary 28th 2008) they do not have to process every application. Nova Scotia Office of Immigration > Home


----------

